# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΕΙΣ ΝΟΜΙΜΑ ΣΤΑ FM

## xristosmetal

Ασχολούμαι ερασιτεχνικά στα fm χωρίς καμία άδεια ή κάποιο ανάλογο χαρτί. Για αυτό το λόγο θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε και να μου πείτε αν υπάρχει κάποια άδεια που μπορώ να βγάλω έτσι ώστε να είμαι νόμιμος. Και αν υπάρχει τι πρέπει να κάνω για να την πάρω. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.      :Confused1:   :Confused1:   :Confused1:

----------


## antonis_p

Να εκπέμπεις από ένα νόμιμο σταθμό, ιδιωτικό, δημοτικό ... οτιδήποτε.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δυστυχως αγαπητε Χρηστο, αυτου του τυπου οι εκπομπες ηταν και ειναι παρανομες ( ακομα )
Αν σου αρεσουν οι παραγωγες, κανε οτι σου ειπε ο Αντωνης, 
Αν σου αρεσει να εκπεμπεις εσυ, 
τοτε κανε οτι κανουν οι περισσοτεροι - ομως αναλαμβανεις και τις ευθυνες.

Τωρα, σε σχεση με την αδεια που ειπες, παλιοτερα ειχαν δωθει τετοιου τυπου αδειες, οι οποιες σημερα δεν ισχυουν
Στο τελευταιο νομοσχεδιο, επι Ρουσοπουλου, δεν μας συμπεριελαβαν λογω του οτι δεν υπηρχε ενδιαφερον !!!!!!

Τελος παντων, παλιες ιστοριες, προς το παρον, ειμαστε παρανομοι ._

----------


## xristosmetal

Κάποιες άδειες για ραδιοερασιτέχνες τι είναι; Με αυτές δεν μπορείς να κάνεις από δικό σου σταθμό εκπομπή έστω και σε καθορισμένες ώρες και σε καθορισμένη συχνότητα;

----------


## ηλεκτρονικασχετος

απο την αλλη υπαρχει και το ιντερνετ. υπαρχουν πολλα σαιτς οπως το listen2myradio που μπορεις να εκπεμπεις οποτε θελεις με ενα απλο προγραμμα οπως το virtual dj. . για να σε ακουσει καποιος ομως πρεπει να του εχεις δωσει το λινκ.

----------


## dj kostas

αν εχεις χρημα φιλε μου ολα γινοντε....

----------

mikemtb (29-03-22)

----------


## xristosmetal

Αυτο εννοείται φίλε μου, άμα ειχα το χρήμα δεν θα έχα κανένα προβλημα...

----------


## xristosmetal

Αυτό το θέμα με το listen2myradio το έχω ψάξει και έχω κάνει αρκετές εκπομπές μέσω ίντερνετ αλλά δεν  με ικανοποιεί γιατί δεν είναι τόσο <<αξιόπιστο>> όσο ένας πομπός. Όπως και να το κάνουμε άλλο fm άλλο internet!

----------


## radioamateur

Πολύ ωραία.Αγόρασε ένα τεχνητό φορτίο και σύνδεσε το μηχάνημα σου.Δεν βλέπω το λόγο να σε ενοχλήσει κανείς.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Κάποιες άδειες για ραδιοερασιτέχνες τι είναι; Με αυτές δεν μπορείς να κάνεις από δικό σου σταθμό εκπομπή έστω και σε καθορισμένες ώρες και σε καθορισμένη συχνότητα;



Ειναι αδεια, οπου την παιρνεις μετα απο εξετασεις, και με αυτην εχεις την δυνατοτητα να μιλας με ασυρματους .....
(_βεβαια το να μιλας με ασυρματο, ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ με το να μιλας με ενα κινητο τηλεφωνο_)

Αυτο που ζητας εσυ κι εγω και πολλοι αλλοι, ειναι να εχουμε το σταθμο μας και να κανουμε την εκπομπη μας....
(_και αυτο, ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ, με το να κανεις προγραμμα σε ενα νομιμο σταθμο_)

----------

Phatt (06-06-12)

----------


## xristosmetal

Έτσι ακριβώς. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## xristosmetal

Τί εννοείς τεχνητό φορτίο; 



> Πολύ ωραία.Αγόρασε ένα τεχνητό φορτίο και σύνδεσε το μηχάνημα σου.Δεν βλέπω το λόγο να σε ενοχλήσει κανείς.

----------


## antonis_p

> Τί εννοείς τεχνητό φορτίο;



Δεν είναι υπονοούμενο βρε Χρήστο ....

----------


## kiros

> Δεν είναι υπονοούμενο βρε Χρήστο ....



Μπορεί ο άνθρωπος να μην ξέρει τι είναι το τεχνητό φορτίο.

----------


## xristosmetal

Κατάλαβα ότι δεν είναι υπονοούμενο, απλώς δεν γνωρίζω τι είναι το τεχνητό φορτίο. 



> Δεν είναι υπονοούμενο βρε Χρήστο ....

----------


## kostakisfm

ειμαστε φιλοι με τον χρηστο και προσπαθουμε να κανοθμε κατι μαζι!!! 
εγω ειμαι ραδιοερασιτεχνης και μελοσ ενος συλλογου τησ θεσ/νικη!!!
μεσο του συλλογου δεν μποροθμε να βγαλουμε καμια αδεια???

----------


## SIERA

κωστα οχι δεν μπορειται να κανετε κατι μεσω του συλλογου,σαν ραδιοερασιτεχνης θα επρεπε να γνωριζεις οτι η αδεια μας ειναι για αλλον λογο...αλλο ραδιοερασιτεχνης και αλλο κανω εκπομπες στα fm...
ειναι αυτο που ειπε πιο πανω ενας φιλος αμα εχεται λεφτα τα παντα γινονται πηγαινετε και βγαζεται μια αδεια για ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο και τελος ευκολο ακουγεται βεβαια δυσκολο ειναι.... :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Κατάλαβα ότι δεν είναι υπονοούμενο, απλώς δεν γνωρίζω τι είναι το τεχνητό φορτίο.



Με δυο λογια, τεχνητο φορτιο ειναι μια συσκευη - *υποκαταστατο της κεραιας*.
Δηλαδη, ανοιγεις τον σταθμο σου χωρις κεραια, και φυσικα αυτο σου ¨ρουφαει¨ολη την ακτινοβολια.
Για να σε προλαβω, με το τεχνητο φορτιο, δεν μπορεις να κανεις εκπομπη και να σε ακουνε , γιατι οπως σου ειπα, Ρουφαει την ισχυ σου.
Το τεχνητο φορτιο, το εχουμε για να κανουμε ελεγχο ή δοκιμη σε εναν σταθμο, σε συνθηκες εργαστηριου.

βεβαια, με ενα τεχνητο φορτιο, μπορεις να εχεις ανοιχτο το σταθμο σου, και να δοκιμαζεις και να ρυθμιζεις τον ηχο σου
(ειπαμε , ρουφαει την ισχυ, αλλά στο σπιτι σου, το ακους τον σταθμο σου)

Αυτα

----------


## xristosmetal

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τώρα έγινε κατανοητό. 



> Με δυο λογια, τεχνητο φορτιο ειναι μια συσκευη - *υποκαταστατο της κεραιας*.
> Δηλαδη, ανοιγεις τον σταθμο σου χωρις κεραια, και φυσικα αυτο σου ¨ρουφαει¨ολη την ακτινοβολια.
> Για να σε προλαβω, με το τεχνητο φορτιο, δεν μπορεις να κανεις εκπομπη και να σε ακουνε , γιατι οπως σου ειπα, Ρουφαει την ισχυ σου.
> Το τεχνητο φορτιο, το εχουμε για να κανουμε ελεγχο ή δοκιμη σε εναν σταθμο, σε συνθηκες εργαστηριου.
> 
> βεβαια, με ενα τεχνητο φορτιο, μπορεις να εχεις ανοιχτο το σταθμο σου, και να δοκιμαζεις και να ρυθμιζεις τον ηχο σου
> (ειπαμε , ρουφαει την ισχυ, αλλά στο σπιτι σου, το ακους τον σταθμο σου)
> 
> Αυτα

----------


## antonis_p

> ειμαστε φιλοι με τον χρηστο και προσπαθουμε να κανουμε κατι μαζι!!! 
> εγω ειμαι ραδιοερασιτεχνης και μελος ενος συλλογου της θεσ/νικης!!!
> μεσω του συλλογου δεν μπορουμε να βγαλουμε καμια αδεια???



Πόσο καιρό είσαι ραδιοερασιτέχνης και πόσο καιρο είσαι μέλος ραδιοερασιτεχνικού συλλόγου;

----------


## kiros

> Πόσο καιρό είσαι ραδιοερασιτέχνης και πόσο καιρο είσαι μέλος ραδιοερασιτεχνικού συλλόγου;



Γιατί θα τον φακελώσεις; Αν είναι νέος θα μάθει.

----------


## SW9MBL

> ειμαστε φιλοι με τον χρηστο και προσπαθουμε να κανοθμε κατι μαζι!!! 
> εγω ειμαι ραδιοερασιτεχνης και μελοσ ενος συλλογου τησ θεσ/νικη!!!
> μεσο του συλλογου δεν μποροθμε να βγαλουμε καμια αδεια???



 Η ραδιοερασιτέχνηκη  άδεια νομιμοποιεί την εκπομπή σε συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες και με συγκεκριμένη ισχύ θα έπρεπε να το γνωρίζεις αν είσαι αδειούχος οπός  λες .Από κει και πέρα οι εκπομπές στα fm είναι μεγάλη και πονεμένη ιστορία πολλών χρονών αυτή την στιγμή δεν υπάρχει σωστό νομικό πλαίσιο για να βγάλει κάποιος νέα άδεια η μάλλον βεβαίωση νόμιμης λειτουργίας οπός λέγετε  απλά ο νόμος λέει χοντρικά . Όποιος σταθμός εξέπεμπε πριν το Νοέμβριο του 99 δικαιούται  την βεβαίωση αυτή μέχρι να ξαναγίνει επαναδιαπραγμάτευση των αδειών τρέχα γύρευε δηλαδή με λίγα λογία όποιος έπαιζε τότε μπορεί να παίζει και τώρα. Οι καινούριοι να πάνε για κούρεμα….αυτά εν ολίγης χοντρά χοντρά.  


  Υ/Γ  Μην πεις κάτι τέτοιο στο σύλλογο σου θα σε πάρουν με της ντομάτες που λέμε (με το συμπάθιο  που λέμε εδώ στην Κρήτη )

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σας,
σαν "forum" που είμαστε να γράψω δυο σκέψεις χωρίς να είμαι "νομικός" και με κάθε επιφύλαξη για λάθη.

α. Νόμοι και διαδικασίες υπάρχουν. Απ'ότι ξέρω για τις εκπομπές προς το "ευρύ κοινό" ισχύει ότι έγραψαν παραπάνω (άδεια ιδιωτικού, κρατικού, δημοτικού κλπ. σταθμού ραδιοφωνίας). Προφανώς δεν είναι αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει.

β. *Οι κυρώσεις είναι υπερβολικά μεγάλες και ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ!*
*"Ραδιοπειρατή"* (έτσι σε θεωρεί ο νόμος) *αν σε "πιάσουν" καταστράφηκες!*

γ. Αλλαγή στη νομοθεσία είναι δύσκολο να γίνει ακόμη και με ... δημιουργία συλλόγων. Δεν έχουμε και τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις. Η μόνη "ελπίδα" θα ήταν να βρει κάποιος νομοθεσία σε άλλο κράτος της Ε.Ε. που να προβλέπει μικρούς σταθμούς τοπικής εμβέλειας και να τη "δείξουν" πιεστικά κάποιοι με στόχο μια "εναρμόνιση" (αν επιτρέπεται από άλλους νόμους). Μάλλον μπλέξαμε από την ιδέα κιόλας!

δ. Εναλλακτικές μέθοδοι "μουσικού προγράμματος" υπάρχουν, διαδίδονται περισσότερο και γίνονται μόδα. Σε λίγα χρόνια το "mobile internet" σε μορφή multicast θα υποκαταστήσει τα FM. Ισως τότε "ελευθερωθεί" η μπάντα και "χαλαρώσει" η νομοθεσία. Μέχρι τότε φαίνεται χρήσιμο να ξέρει κάποιος τις διαδικασίες "internet-ικού ραδιοφώνου".

ε. Τα τελευταία χρόνια εν ονόματι της "ηλεκτρομαγνητικής συμβατότητας" (CE) κάθε ηλεκτρονική συσκευή περνάει από διάφορους ελέγχους για να αποδειχθεί ότι πληρεί τις σχετικές προδιαγραφές. Σχεδόν κάθε συσκευή, λ.χ. ένα ρολόϊ χειρός θεωρείται "μικροπομπός" 32768Hz και περνά από έλεγχο! Εννοείται ότι οι συσκευές εκπομπής χρειάζονται περισσότερες δοκιμές. Κάθε συσκευή έχει "τεχνικό φάκελο". Ολα αυτά έχουν αρκετά μεγάλο κόστος που "γονάτισαν" ακόμη και επαγγελματίες βιοτέχνες ή μικρές βιομηχανίες του χώρου των συστημάτων εκπομπής.

στ. Σαν τεχνικοί γνωρίζουμε ότι είναι απλό να εκπέμψεις "ποιοτικά και εντός των ορίων ισχύος" που θα ορίζει ο νόμος. Ποιος θα το πιστοποιήσει ότι αυτά τα τηρεί ο "ερασιτέχνης των FM"; Τηρούνται τώρα τα "όρια" από τους ραδιοσταθμούς;

ζ. Ακόμη και να επιτρεπόταν η "εκπομπή στα FM" θα δινόταν άδεια σε "μηχάνημα" εγκεκριμένου τύπου, σύμφωνα με το (ε). Το "μηχάνημα" αυτό δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι "ερασιτεχνικό". Κάθε συσκευή που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε για εκπομπή θα είναι έτοιμη και "συμμορφωμένη" στις τεχνικές προδιαγραφές. Εμείς θα βάζουμε απλά τα ... MP3. Ο "ερασιτεχνισμός" θα περιοριστεί στην επιλογή των τραγουδιών. Μα αυτό δεν είναι "ηλεκτρονικά".

η. Αθροιστικά στα παραπάνω έχουμε και τα "δικαιώματα" των παραγωγών τραγουδιών, εκτός και αν το "πρόγραμμα" περιέχει μόνο δημοτικά που τραγουδάμε μόνοι μας ή Waltz του Johann Strauss αν ξέρουμε βιολί...

θ. Ξεπερνάμε το (η) πληρώνοντας ΑΕΠΙ οπότε έχουμε: έτοιμα "μηχανήματα" εκπομπής, πληρωμένη άδεια χρήσης ραδιοσυχνότητας, πληρωμένα δικαιώματα παραγωγών μουσικής, το ρεύμα θα το έχουμε από τον ήλιο (φωτοβολταϊκά) και το πρόγραμμα θα το κάνουμε μόνοι μας ή από το PC μας. Προσωπικά το βλέπω σαν "ραδιοεπαγγελματισμό" παρά "ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό".

ι. Οι συγκρίσεις με τη "ραδιοερασιτεχνική υπηρεσία" είναι εντελώς άσχετες.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## kostakisfm

1 χρονο περιπου!!! ΑΑΑ και ξερω την λειτουργικη αξια της αδειας μου αλλα ειπα μηπως υπαρχει καποιος τροπος για να βγει μια ερασιτεχνικη αδεια!!! 
ΑΑΑ και ποσα χρηματα ασ πουμε χρειαζονται για εναν σταθμο!!!(ειτε απο την αρχη ειτε αγοραζοντας εναν αλλον)??

----------


## antonis_p

> Γιατί θα τον φακελώσεις; Αν είναι νέος θα μάθει.



Για να τον φακελώσω θα πρέπει να ξέρω το όνομά του! Το οποίο δεν με ενδιαφέρει.

Θέλω να δω τι σκατά δουλειά κάνουν ορισμένοι σύλλογοι. Τί υποτίθεται πως μαθαίνουν τους υποψήφιους ραδιοερασιτέχνες
και γιατί τους δουλεύουν και τους παίρνουν τις συνδρομές. Μαγαζάκια είναι πολλοί από αυτούς.
Και γιατί τους ταλαιπωρούν και τους τραβούν για "μαθήματα" τόσο χρόνο.

----------


## radiomario

ΦΙΛΕ,αν λεγεσαι ΑΛΑΦΟΥΖΟΣ-ΜΠΟΜΠΟΛΑΣ-ΚΟΚΚΑΛΗΣ-ΒΑΡΔΙΝΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ  κλπ κλπ ,παιρνεις οσες αδειες θελεις ,ειτε radio ειτε tv .,ειτε ΔΙΟΔΙΑ  ???  κλπ λοιπον αν αγαπας την εκπομπη  στο radio κανε την αγαπη σου αυτη πραξη με ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ομως .εδω ειναι ΕΛΛΑΔΑ μην το ΞΕΧΝΑΣ και παντα το δικιο ειναι με το μερος των ΔΥΝΑΤΩΝ ........... :Cursing:   :Cursing:   :Cursing:

----------


## kiros

> Για να τον φακελώσω θα πρέπει να ξέρω το όνομά του! Το οποίο δεν με ενδιαφέρει.
> 
> Θέλω να δω τι σκατά δουλειά κάνουν ορισμένοι σύλλογοι. Τί υποτίθεται πως μαθαίνουν τους υποψήφιους ραδιοερασιτέχνες
> και γιατί τους δουλεύουν και τους παίρνουν τις συνδρομές. Μαγαζάκια είναι πολλοί από αυτούς.
> Και γιατί τους ταλαιπωρούν και τους τραβούν για "μαθήματα" τόσο χρόνο.



Εδώ άνθρωπος που δεν ξέρει τι είναι κεραία έχει πάρει άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη. Μην πώ και χωρίς ουσιαστικές εξετάσεις. Ο νοών νοείτο.
Παραπέμπω σε άδειες οδήγησης αυτοκινήτων. Και οι πιό πολλοί με την κάλυψη της άδειας βάζουν και μια κεραία στα μεσαία. Και αν πάει η αστυνομία λένε ότι έχουν άδεια και ότι είναι νόμιμοι.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αγαπητοι φιλοι,

Ολοι ξερουμε τι συμβαινει στο χωρο του ραδιοφωνου, ομως δεν πρεπει να υπερβαλουμε.
Το 2006 δωσανε Β.Ν.Λ σε οσους σταθμους λειτουργουσαν παρανομα, και το μονο που τους ζητησαν για να τους δωσουν την αδεια,
ηταν, να αποδειξουν οτι εξεπεμπαν παρανομα.  :Blink: 

Το 2006, στην δημοσια διαβουλευση , μιλησαν και για εμας, ομως υπηρξε αντιδραση απο τα μικρα ραδιοφωνα της επαρχειας.

Τωρα, σχετικα με τα πιστοποιητικα που πρεπει να εχουν τα μηχανηματα εκπομπης καποιου σταθμου, το κοστος τετοιων μηχανηματων
ειναι μικρο (κατω απο 500 ευρω)

Το κοστος των δικαιωματων εκπομπης τραγουδιων, ειναι στα 1000 ευρω.
Ομως τα 1000 ευρω αφορουν τους επαγγελματικους σταθμους που εχουν καλυψη εναν νομό και οχι καποιον που παιζει με 50 watt απο το σπιτι του .

Τελος παντων, ναι, ειμαστε παρανομοι - η πραξη μας ειναι πλημμεληματικου χαρακτηρα - και ο κανονας λεει, οτι
αν πιασουν καποιον , την πρωτη φορα , του παιρνουν τα μηχανηματα, και του ριχνουν μια αναστολη.
(Δηλαδη ειναι σχεδον το ιδιο με καποιες παραβασεις του ΚΟΚ)

ΠΡΟΣ ΘΕΟΥ, ΔΕΝ ΛΕΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΕΣ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟ, 
ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ , *"ΑΝ ΣΕ ΠΙΑΣΟΥΝ, ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΑΦΗΚΕΣ*"

Και να μην ξεχναμε οτι σε πολλα χωρια, παιζουν σταθμοι ερασιτεχνικοι ή καλυτερα πειρατικοι , εδω και χρονια.
Μαλιστα καποιοι απο αυτους, το κυνηγησαν , και πηραν αδεια επαγγελματικου ραδιοφωνου.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... δεν πρεπει να υπερβαλουμε ... σχετικα με τα πιστοποιητικα ...  το κοστος τετοιων μηχανηματων ... Το κοστος των δικαιωματων εκπομπης τραγουδιων ... η πραξη μας ειναι πλημμεληματικου χαρακτηρα ... αν πιασουν καποιον ... και του ριχνουν μια αναστολη ...



Γειά σου Γιώργο,
νομίζω συμφωνούμε για το "παράνομο" και διαφωνούμε για την "καταστροφή". Για να έρθω πάλι εντός του θέματος, στην ερώτηση "Πως να εκπέμπεις νόμιμα στα FM" η πιθανή απάντηση περιέχει το "πάντως όχι ερασιτεχνικά όσον αφορά τα ηλεκτρονικά". Δηλαδή όλα έτοιμα, πιστοποιημένα, πληρωμένα δικαιώματα κλπ. άρα "ερασιτέχνης" μόνο στην επιλογή των τραγουδιών. Οσον αφορά τις ποινές, αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός, αν έχεις "ρεζέρβα" μια άλλη ποινή λ.χ. από τροχαίο η αναστολή δεν θα ισχύσει και τα κάγκελα έρχονται πιο κοντά...
G

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γειά σου Γιώργο,
> νομίζω συμφωνούμε για το "παράνομο" και διαφωνούμε για την "καταστροφή". Για να έρθω πάλι εντός του θέματος, στην ερώτηση "Πως να εκπέμπεις νόμιμα στα FM" η πιθανή απάντηση περιέχει το "πάντως όχι ερασιτεχνικά όσον αφορά τα ηλεκτρονικά". Δηλαδή όλα έτοιμα, πιστοποιημένα, πληρωμένα δικαιώματα κλπ. άρα "ερασιτέχνης" μόνο στην επιλογή των τραγουδιών. Οσον αφορά τις ποινές, αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός, αν έχεις "ρεζέρβα" μια άλλη ποινή λ.χ. από τροχαίο η αναστολή δεν θα ισχύσει και τα κάγκελα έρχονται πιο κοντά...
> G



Σωστα μιλας, ειπαμε, *οποιος παιζει με τα FM, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΣ . - 
*
Βεβαια παρανομοι ηταν και αυτοι, που εκαναν εκπομπες απο το 1999 και τους εδωσαν αδειες επαγγελματικου ραδιοφωνου το 2006.

υγ
ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ ( ΤΟ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΟ) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ 
που ασχολείται με κάτι από ευχαρίστηση, όχι επαγγελματικά ή με σκοπό το οικονομικό κέρδος

----------


## radioamateur

Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να με υιοθετήσει ο Αλαφούζος και έτσι να μην πάει χαμένο το αδιαμόρφωτο στους 100,6. Και όσον αφορά εσάς φίλοι ερασιτέχνες μην ανησυχείτε.Θα σας προσλάβω όλους δωρεάν φυσικά για να κάνετε το κέφι σας...
 :hahahha:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να με υιοθετήσει ο Αλαφούζος και έτσι να *μην πάει χαμένο το αδιαμόρφωτο στους 100,6*. Και όσον αφορά εσάς φίλοι ερασιτέχνες μην ανησυχείτε.Θα σας προσλάβω όλους δωρεάν φυσικά για να κάνετε το κέφι σας...



Δημητρη, απ οτι καταλαβα, υπαρχει στην Αθηνα ενα σημα στους 100,6 ! ! !

Οχι φιλε, δεν μας κανει.
Εμεις θελουμε να βαλουμε τα δικα μας μηχανηματα.
Αντε, και στο βουνο δεν μας χαλαει

Ομως, τα δικα μας μηχανηματα, και καλυτερα θα παιζουν, και πιο δυνατα θα ειναι, και ολοι θα προσπαθουν να μας αντιγραψουν.

Τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης

Τα δικα μας
Θα παιζουν καλυτερα ...  γιατι εμεις εχουμε το know how, εχουμε μερακι, εχουμε και χρονο, και θα ρυθμιζουμε τον ηχο διαρκως

Τα δικα μας
Θα ειναι πιο δυνατα ... γιατι εμεις ξερουμε καλυτερα απο αυτους , και ειμαστε ερασιτεχνες που γουσταρουμε και δεν κυνηγαμε το κερδος

Οσο για την αντιγραφη
δεν θα τα καταφερουν ποτε, γιατι για εμας, οι ρυθμισεις ειναι απολαυση, ενω για αυτους εργατοωρα

----------

a66fm (04-09-11), 

mikekyrou (08-04-11)

----------


## dj kostas

τελικα ρε παιδια σημερα ενας ραδιοφωνικος σταθμος ιδιοτικος τι χαρτια εχει για την λειτουργια του;;;

----------


## silver

Για να ειναι νομιμη η εκπομπη του θα πρεπει να εχει βεβαιωση νομιμου λειτουργιας απο το ΕΘΝΙΚΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟ ΡΑΔΙΟΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗΣ.Σημερα ολοι οι σταθμοι στην Ελλαδα εκπεμπουν με βεβαιωση και οχι με αδεια γιατι ακομα και αυτες που δοθηκαν το 2001 στην Αττικη και μονο εληξαν και απλως παραταθηκε η ισχυς τους με υπουργικες αποφασεις.

----------


## dj kostas

και για να παρεις βεβαιωση τι θελει;

----------


## SRF

> και για να παρεις βεβαιωση τι θελει;



Μπάρμπα στην Κορώνη!!!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Μπάρμπα στην Κορώνη!!!



ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΑΧΑΑΑΑ  :Laugh:

----------


## SW9MBL

> και για να παρεις βεβαιωση τι θελει;



http://www.esr.gr/arxeion-xml/upload...iologitika.pdf

Αυτά φίλε μου και ένα ΒΎΣΜΑ ΤΕΡΆΣΤΙΟ 





> Μπάρμπα στην Κορώνη!!!



ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ!!!!!!!!! ΠΡΟΠΆΝΤΩΝ

----------


## silver

Ωραιος ο προεδρος του ΕΣΡ για τα δικαιολογητικα μονο που δεν αναφερει το κυριωτερο.Οτι πριν απο ολα αυτα θα πρεπει να εχεις καταθεσει και αιτηση για ιδρυση και λειτουργια ραδιοφωνικου σταθμου.Φυσικα θα επρεπε να εχεις καταθεσει και το σχετικο παραβολο το οποιο για την εποχη εκεινη ηταν αν θυμαμαι καλα 50.000 δραχμες.Μεχρι τον νομο Βενιζελου το 95 μπορουσες να καταθεσεις την αιτηση οποτε ηθελες στο τοτε υπουργειο τυπου.Μετα τον νομο αυτο ομως αιτηση μπορεις να καταθεσεις μονον οταν προκυρηχθει διαγωνισμος για ορισμενο αριθμο αδειων.Αρα πριν ψαξεις για τον μπαρμπα στην Κορωνη θα πρεπει να εχεις και μια αιτηση με ημερομηνια πριν τον νομο αυτο γιατι αν δεν την εχεις τοτε ουτε ο μπαρμπας μπορει να κανει τιποτα.Αυτα ισχυουν για ολη την Ελλαδα εκτος απο τον νομο Αττικης οπου δωθηκαν αδειες το 2001.Οποτε εδω βασει του νομου 3310 του Ρουσοπουλου μπορεις κανοντας χρηση των δικαιολογητικων του ΕΣΡ και εχοντας αιτηση μεχρι και το 2001 μπορεις να κανεις αιτηση να αναγνωρισθει οτι επαιζες στις 30-12-2004 και τοτε σου δινει την βεβαιωση νομιμου λειτουργιας.Η γνωμη μου εκ πειρας.Πιο πιθανον ειναι να φτιαξεις μονος σου ενα διαστημοπλοιο και να πας στο φεγγαρι παρα να νομιμοποιησεις εκπομπη στα fm σημερα.Ακομα και να εχεις μπαρμπα γιατι αν δεν εχεις ψαχνεις να βρεις κανενα 3αρι εκατομμυρια ευρω μπας και πουλησει κανενας εδω στην Αθηνα ενω στην επαρχια βρισκεις για αγορα με τιμες που ξεκινανε απο 5.000-10.000 ευρω και πανω.Διαλεγεις και παιρνεις.

----------


## dj kostas

Eνας φιλος μου εχει σπιτι στο βουνο (αρκετα ψηλα) και θελει να τον στησω εκει ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο και να τον δουλευει σε 24ωρη βαση. τι λετε θα τον τσιμπησουν; (ενοιτε να μην παρεμβαλει αλλο σταθμο....)

----------


## antonis_p

> Eνας φιλος μου εχει σπιτι στο βουνο (αρκετα ψηλα) και θελει να τον στησω εκει ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο και να τον δουλευει σε 24ωρη βαση. τι λετε θα τον τσιμπησουν; (ενοιτε να μην παρεμβαλει αλλο σταθμο....)



Αν οι υπάλληλοι που πληρώνονται για αυτό κάνουν την δουλειά τους, θα τον τσιμπήσουν.

----------


## dj kostas

συγνομη φιλε αλλα δεν εβγαλα νοημα.. μπορεις να το εξηγησεις καλυτερα;

----------


## antonis_p

> συγνομη φιλε αλλα δεν εβγαλα νοημα.. μπορεις να το εξηγησεις καλυτερα;



Οι φορολογούμενοι αυτού του κράτους μεταξύ των άλλων πληρώνουμε και κάποια υπηρεσία που έχει σκοπό την επιτήρηση του ραδιοφάσματος
καθώς και την τήρηση της νομιμότητας σε αυτό.

Αν αυτοί δεν είναι "κοπρίτες" δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι όπως τους αποκάλεσε ο αντιπρόεδρος, οφείλουν να εντοπίσουν τις παράνομες εκπομπές
και να τις σταματήσουν.

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα. Νομίζω πως δεν πρέπει να έχω αφήσει απορίες και κενά.

----------


## radioamateur

Και εγώ ειμαι φορολογούμενος πολίτης και πληρώνω για τη δημιουργία όχι ενός γκρίζου ραδιοφωνικού τοπίου (που θα με ψυχοπλακώνει) αλλά ενός ραδιοφωνικού τοπίου με χρώμα και φαίνεται ή ότι το κράτος να αρχίζει να υιοθετεί το αίτημα των πολλών ή τουλάχιστον κάτι αρχίζει να κινείται στον ορίζοντα.Διαβάστε το άρθρο που δημοσιεύθηκε στην εφημερίδα "ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ".
http://www.paron.gr/v3/new.php?id=65...&page=1&mode=1
Παραθέτω σχετικό απόσπασμα της εφημερίδας:
"Το ΕΣΡ, το οποίο δεν κατόρθωσε να δώσει ποτέ ραδιοφωνικές άδειες την τελευταία 8ετία, ζητάει την κατάργηση (στο σύνολό τους) των παλαιών ρυθμίσεων για το αναλογικό ραδιόφωνο και τη δυνατότητα λειτουργίας σταθμών εθνικής εμβέλειας και *ερασιτεχνικών*."

Δεν ξέρω πως αντιλαμβάνεται ο καθένας από εσας τις όποιες εκπομπές στα FM προσωπικά όμως όταν ακούω ερασιτεχνικό ραδιόφωνο κολλάω... Σήμερα που μιλάμε ακούω κάποιον ερασιτέχνη στα FM στην Αττικη με disco μουσική και κόλλησα... :Shocked:  μου εφτιαξε και τη διάθεση...








 

 :Ψώνιο:  :Επιθετικός:  :Hammer:

----------


## freewind

Σαν όνειρο ακούγεται.....ωραία θα ήταν,αλλά δύσκολα θα αφήσουν οι μεγαλοκαρχαρίες την δυνατότητα λειτουργίας ερασιτεχνικών σταθμών γιατί απλά θα κλείσουν στο τέλος οι άχρηστοι.

----------


## radiobuzzer

Πράγματι στο Νόμο Βενιζέλου υπήρχε παράγραφος που έλεγε ότι ερασιτεχνικοί σταθμοί επιτρέπεται να εκπέμπουν από ταράτσες, μέχρι 25 βατ, με συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές κεραίες και συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες, διαφορετικές σε κάθε πόλη, ανάλογα με τον τοπικό χάρτη συχνοτήτων. Στην Αθήνα που το είχα ψάξει ήταν στην αρχή και στο τέλος της μπάντας, περίπου μισός με ένας μεγάκυκλος. Στη Θεσσαλονίκη επίσης μισός μεγάκυκλος στο τέλος της μπάντας. 

Φυσικά οι συχνότητες αυτές δεν ήταν ποτέ ελεύθερες και με 25 βατ από ταράτσα σε μεγάλες πόλεις δεν πας πουθενά όταν οι άλλοι καρφώνουν 50 κιλοβάτ από το βουνό. Στο Νόμο Ρουσόπουλου που ψηφίστηκε πριν από δυο χρόνια δεν υπήρχε συγκεκριμένη πρόβλεψη για ερασιτεχνικούς FM. Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζω και θα ήθελα να το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος νομικός, είναι ότι όντως η συγκεκριμένη παράγραφος τέθηκε εκτός ισχύος με το νόμο Ρουσόπουλου, γιατί είναι σύνηθες κάποιες διατάξεις να παραμένουν ενεργές. Αν είναι να δωθεί άδεια πάντως, άδειες δεν δίνονται  :Smile: . 

Να συμφωνήσω στα περισσότερα από όσα έχουν αναφερθεί στο θρεντ, αλλά να επισημάνω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ελλάδα λειτουργούν σύμφωνα με υπολογισμούς (βλ. ραδιόφωνο.gr) καμιά 50-100 ερασιτεχνικοί ραδιοσταθμοί FM, που ανοίγουν κλείνουν μετακινούνται. Είναι τόσο τυχαίο που τους περισσότερους από αυτούς δεν έχουν προλάβει να τους βρούν, αν και μάλλον για τόσο μικρές ισχείς δεν ασχολούνται κι όλας (μήν πάρω κανένα στο λαιμό μου, πάντως)...

Τέλος, θα ήθελα να σημειώσω ότι η ανυπαρξία των ερασιτεχνικών σταθμών στη νομοθεσία Ρουσόπουλου είναι και λίγο λάθος των τελευταίων. Της σύνταξης του νόμου προηγήθηκε ανοιχτός δημόσιος διάλογος μέσω διαδικτύου. Αν υπήρχε ένας σύλλογος ερασιτεχνών FM που επισήμως θα διεκδικούσε συχνότητες και άδειες, κάτι τέτοιο θα είχε πιθανότητες να συμβεί. Αλλά με τέτοιο άτακτο σκορποχώρι, δεν βλέπω φως.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... στο Νόμο Βενιζέλου υπήρχε παράγραφος ... τέθηκε εκτός ισχύος με το νόμο Ρουσόπουλου ... προηγήθηκε ανοιχτός δημόσιος διάλογος μέσω διαδικτύου...



Γειά σου *radiobuzzer*, καλώς ήλθες σε αυτό το forum!

Είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα η τοποθέτησή σου, αν έχεις κάποια links για τους νόμους (ή αριθμό νόμων) και τη διαβούλευση, νομίζω είναι χρήσιμο να τα παραθέσεις. Αν παράλληλα βρίσκαμε και νομοθεσία στην Ε.Ε. θα ήμασταν ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στον τίτλο/ουσία του θέματος.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## Kostas375

Για αυτό κάνουμε ιντερνετικό ραδιο για να είμαστε ισυχοι!!!

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Tι δεν κατασκευαζεις κανα πομπο με τρανζιστορ

----------


## leosedf

Υποθέτω δεν καταλάβατε ότι ξυπνήσατε θέμα ενός χρόνου ε.

----------


## radioamateur

Το παρόν θέμα δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί λήξαν γιατί υπάρχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον τόσο από πλευράς ραδιοπειραματιστών όσο κα από πλευράς ακροατών.Ως συνήθως στην Ελλάδα ισοπεδώνουμε τα πάντα για να μην πω οτι βγάζουμε οι ίδιοι τα μάτια μας.Αν υπήρχε πραγματική διάθεση οι ραδιοπειρατιστές θα κατοχύρωναν νόμιμα τα δικαιώματα τους με κινητοποιήσεις πορείες κτλ με όλα τα θετικά που αυτό συνεπάγεται στις αγοραπωλησίες των ηλεκτρονικών.
Ως ακροατής μεσαίων και fm βλέπω οτι οι ερασιτεχνικές φωνές στο έτος 2012 έχουν τεράστοια απήχηση.Μήπως θα έπρεπε το κράτος να αναθεωρήσει λίγο την αρνητική εμμονή προς χορήγηση ερασιτεχνικών αδειών.Άλλωστε έσοδα θα εισπράττει από το ετήσιο παράβολο.
Αυτά τα ολίγα από εμένα.

----------


## fuzz

> Για αυτό κάνουμε ιντερνετικό ραδιο για να είμαστε ισυχοι!!!



ΑΕΠΙ πληρωνεις???

----------


## basslover

Εγω εχω να προσθεσω ενα απλο πραγματακι.Στη μπανανια οπου ζουμε δεν εχουν παρει ακομη χαμπαρι οτι ακομη και οι τουρκοι εχουν κανει ενεργειες για να μπορουν οι πολιτες τους να εκπεμπουν τοπικα.Αν πατε ποτε στο εξωτερικο λογου χαρη στη Κυπρο και ρωτησετε ,υπαρχει νομοσχεδιο που "αφηνει" τον ερασιτεχνη να εκπεμπει πληρωνοντας ενα απλο αντιτιμο η παραβολο στον εκαστοτε δημο που ανηκει.Σε τετοια περιοδο που ζουμε ομως ,τους ελληνες πολιτικους τους νοιαζει πως θα παρουν μιζα χωρις να το καταλαβουμε η πως θα καταφερουν να μην τους κοπει το δεκαχιλαρο καθε μηνα...Εδω στην επαρχια που ειμαι ξεπεταχτηκε ενας νεος σταθμος ενα πρωι σαν μανιταρι και με 60βατ καλυπτει μια κωμοπολη.Αναρωτηθηκα πως μπορεσε αυτους τους χαλεπους καιρους??Η βρηκε δικαιολογητικα απο το 99 η ειχε Βυσμα?Εγω δηλαδη αμα παω και βαλω 15βατακια για την πλακα μου θα ενοχλησω κανεναν?Ανοιγω το ραδιο και πιανει ΕΡΑ ΣΠΟΡ -ΝΕΤ -ΣΚΑΙ και μπλακμαν και 2-3 τοπικα.Στην αθηνα που παω συχνα ομως ακους απο εκκλησια μεχρι και τον τελευταιο αγωνα της Δ εθνικης.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

*Αρθρο 7

http://www.uoi.gr/services/epeaek/KP...MOS1/KEF11.pdf

*

----------


## radioamateur

> Πράγματι στο Νόμο Βενιζέλου υπήρχε παράγραφος που έλεγε ότι ερασιτεχνικοί σταθμοί επιτρέπεται να εκπέμπουν από ταράτσες, μέχρι 25 βατ, με συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές κεραίες και συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες, διαφορετικές σε κάθε πόλη, ανάλογα με τον τοπικό χάρτη συχνοτήτων. Στην Αθήνα που το είχα ψάξει ήταν στην αρχή και στο τέλος της μπάντας, περίπου μισός με ένας μεγάκυκλος. Στη Θεσσαλονίκη επίσης μισός μεγάκυκλος στο τέλος της μπάντας. 
> 
> Φυσικά οι συχνότητες αυτές δεν ήταν ποτέ ελεύθερες και με 25 βατ από ταράτσα σε μεγάλες πόλεις δεν πας πουθενά όταν οι άλλοι καρφώνουν 50 κιλοβάτ από το βουνό. Στο Νόμο Ρουσόπουλου που ψηφίστηκε πριν από δυο χρόνια δεν υπήρχε συγκεκριμένη πρόβλεψη για ερασιτεχνικούς FM. Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζω και θα ήθελα να το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος νομικός, είναι ότι όντως η συγκεκριμένη παράγραφος τέθηκε εκτός ισχύος με το νόμο Ρουσόπουλου, γιατί είναι σύνηθες κάποιες διατάξεις να παραμένουν ενεργές. Αν είναι να δωθεί άδεια πάντως, άδειες δεν δίνονται . 
> 
> Να συμφωνήσω στα περισσότερα από όσα έχουν αναφερθεί στο θρεντ, αλλά να επισημάνω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ελλάδα λειτουργούν σύμφωνα με υπολογισμούς (βλ. ραδιόφωνο.gr) καμιά 50-100 ερασιτεχνικοί ραδιοσταθμοί FM, που ανοίγουν κλείνουν μετακινούνται. Είναι τόσο τυχαίο που τους περισσότερους από αυτούς δεν έχουν προλάβει να τους βρούν, αν και μάλλον για τόσο μικρές ισχείς δεν ασχολούνται κι όλας (μήν πάρω κανένα στο λαιμό μου, πάντως)...
> 
> Τέλος, θα ήθελα να σημειώσω ότι η ανυπαρξία των ερασιτεχνικών σταθμών στη νομοθεσία Ρουσόπουλου είναι και λίγο λάθος των τελευταίων. Της σύνταξης του νόμου προηγήθηκε ανοιχτός δημόσιος διάλογος μέσω διαδικτύου. Αν υπήρχε ένας σύλλογος ερασιτεχνών FM που επισήμως θα διεκδικούσε συχνότητες και άδειες, κάτι τέτοιο θα είχε πιθανότητες να συμβεί. Αλλά με τέτοιο άτακτο σκορποχώρι, δεν βλέπω φως.




Θα ήθελα περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το νόμο Βενιζέλου περί ιδρύσεως ερασιτεχνικών σταθμών ...

----------

